# φώκιες ή φώκες;



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό, ο πληθυντικός της φώκιας είναι _οι φώκιες._

Γιατί, λοιπόν, σε σημερινό άρθρο του Βήματος επαναλαμβάνεται πάρα πολλές φορές ο τύπος "φώκες"; Δεν υπάρχει διορθωτής, άραγε; Στη γενική πληθυντικού γράφει "φωκιών", βέβαια. Δηλαδή, οι φώκες, των φωκιών. Το γιώτα εμφανίζεται και χάνεται κατά βούληση.

*Οι φώκες δεν είναι δέντρα... *

 Ν. ΧΑΣΑΠΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ | Αθήνα - Κυριακή 25 Ιουλίου 2010 
Η μεσογειακή φώκια, το συμπαθές αυτό προστατευόμενο θαλάσσιο θηλαστικό, ήλθε ξαφνικά μεσούντος του θέρους να ταράξει τα ήδη ταραγμένα νερά στις ενδοκυβερνητικές διαμάχες. Δύο ωραίες κυρίες του Υπουργικού Συμβουλίου, στην προσπάθειά τους να κατοχυρώσουν τις όποιες αρμοδιότητες κι αν έχουν στο θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον, έπεσαν πάνω στη φώκια και έφθασαν μάλιστα στο σημείο να τη χαρακτηρίσουν ακόμη και... δέντρο. Η υπουργός Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής κυρία *Τίνα Μπιρμπίλη *και η υπουργός Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και Τροφίμων κυρία *Κατερίνα Μπατζελή *άρχισαν αιφνιδίως να αλληλογραφούν τι θα γίνει με τις *φώκες *και πώς αυτές θα περισωθούν. Ωσάν να έμειναν και πολλές στη Μεσόγειο. Ούτε καν 450, από τις οποίες οι 250 ζουν στα νερά της Ελλάδας και της Τουρκίας. 

*Η είδηση για * *τη «δολοφονία» * 
Η διαμάχη ή _«παρεξήγηση»- _όπως τη χαρακτηρίζουν- των δύο γυναικών για τη φώκια και με ποιο τρόπο πρέπει αυτή να προστατεύεται, άρχισε εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες, όταν ήλθε μια αναφορά στο γραφείο της κυρίας Μπιρμπίλη από μια περιβαλλοντική Μη Κυβερνητική Οργάνωση. Στο Μαντούδι της Εύβοιας κάποιοι ( _«ασυνείδητοι»_, όπως χαρακτηρίστηκαν) πυροβόλησαν στο κεφάλι μια φώκια 4 μηνών. Η φώκια ήταν αρσενική και εντοπίστηκε νεκρή στην παραλία Κρύα Βρύση της Κεντρικής Εύβοιας. Εφερε διαμπερές τραύμα στο κεφάλι από πιστόλι! _«Δυστυχώς το συγκεκριμένο_ _περιστατικό έρχεται να __προστεθεί στον κατάλογο των μεσογειακών_ _φωκιών που έχουν πέσει θύματα_ _του ανθρωπίνου παράγοντα τα __τελευταία χρόνια» _σημείωνε σε έγγραφό της η περιβαλλοντική Μη Κυβερνητική Οργάνωση. 

Η κυρία Μπιρμπίλη, η οποία συνεργάζεται στενά με όλες αυτές τις οργανώσεις, άστραψε και βρόντηξε. Κάποιες άλλες πληροφορίες που έφθαναν στο γραφείο της στην οδό Μεσογείων, ότι ορισμένοι οι ψαράδες σκοτώνουν και τα ψαροκάικά τους χτυπούν *φώκες*, έκαναν την υπουργό Περιβάλλοντος έξω φρενών. Κάθησε αμέσως και έγραψε μια επιστολή στη συνάδελφό της υπουργό Ανάπτυξης κυρία Μπατζελή, στην αρμοδιότητα της οποίας ανήκει και η αλιεία: _«Να απαγορευθεί η αλιεία __στις περιοχές όπου υπάρχουν *φώκες*.Να__ σταματήσουν στις περιοχές __οι αλιευτικές δραστηριότητες, να __σωθούν οι *φώκες*»_! 

Στο Διαδίκτυο:
Φώκες = 932
Φώκιες = 166.000


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2010)

Πάνω στο ίδιο σκεπτικό προτείνω:

μαγκιά - *μαγκές
γιαγιά - *γιαγές (ή μόνο _γιαγιάδες_ επιτρέπεται; )
Παναγιά - *Παναγές

Θεωρώ, αντιθέτως, δικαιολογημένο να υπάρχουν πολλά _κακιές_ στη γύρα — και ας μην περιλαμβάνει τον τύπο το Λεξισκόπιο: το _κακή_ δίνει _κακές_, αλλά το _κακιά_ οδηγεί στο _κακιές_.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2010)

ΤΟ σκεπτικό είναι η οικονομία ενός γράμματος, το οποίο θα οδηγήσει σε οικονομία χαρτιού, ώστε να έχουμε οικολογικά οφέλη από τη μια και οικονομικά για την τόνωση της εθνικής οικονομίας απο την άλλη, με την επιβολή φόρου σε όσους δεν κάνουν οικονομία στα ι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2010)

Όπως επιτρέπεται ο λαϊκός τύπος _κακιές_ από το _κακιά_, έτσι επιτρέπεται και το _φτωχιές_ από το _φτωχιά_ — και αυτό το αναφέρει και το Λεξισκόπιο. Αλλά δεν είναι και για σελίδα του ΔΝΤ!
...και ελάφρυνση του χρέους με βάση την Πρωτοβουλία για υπερχρεωμένες φτωχιές χώρες (HIPC)...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2010)

Παλιότερα είχαμε συζητήσει και για τα ακόλουθα διλήμματα:

*φρέσκες* ή *φρέσκιες*;
*γλυκές* ή *γλυκιές*;
Στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση έκανε την ακόλουθη συνολική τοποθέτηση ο nickel:


> Το σκέφτηκα λίγο περισσότερο και επιστρέφω για να καταθέσω τη διαφωνία μου με την επίσημη γραμματική:
> 
> Πρώτα απ’ όλα, να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι το φαινόμενο αφορά επίθετα με _κ_, _γ_ ή _χ_ στο θέμα τους πριν από την κατάληξη. Πράγμα που δεν είναι αμέσως προφανές (π.χ. πρβλ. το _βρομιές_).
> 
> ...


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Χαίρομαι που δεν αλλάζω θέσεις (σε γλωσσικά θέματα) από φόρουμ σε φόρουμ. Σε ευχαριστώ που το ξετρύπωσες.


----------



## stathis (Nov 22, 2011)

Πηγαίνοντας από τις φώκιες στις πάπιες, έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε μια άλλη (σπανιότερη και ιδιωματικότερη ομολογούμενως) κατάληξη:

*Skaribas - Πάπκες*


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2011)

Όπου «πάπκες» ο πληθυντικός τού папка.


----------

